# 531                                                      [CLOSED] Nooks buying Turnips for 530



## Raz

One visitor at a time, multiple trips are allowed. No fees required. 

From the airport, just go straight north following the path and you'll see Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Dork

hey!! can i come?


----------



## Raz

Dork said:


> hey!! can i come?


Sure!


----------



## Dork

would you prefer a tip in bells, nmt, or tbt? :^)


----------



## samticore

Would love to stop by! <3


----------



## Raz

Dork said:


> would you prefer a tip in bells, nmt, or tbt? :^)


Bells would be fine, but it's not necessary!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



samticore said:


> Would love to stop by! <3


Your code will be available as soon as Dork finishes their trip!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I'd love to come please! ^•^ Just one trip for me


----------



## Raz

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I'd love to come please! ^•^ Just one trip for me


Added to the queue!


----------



## Hsn97

Could I come as well please?


----------



## Kumori

Id like to visit if it’s ok!


----------



## Raz

Hsn97 said:


> Could I come as well please?


Added you to the queue. 

I'll like posts to sign that people have been added to the queue, it will make it easier to follow the thread!


----------



## Dork

hey thanks again!! i was hoping to be added to the queue again for a second trip when the others have gone if that's ok??


----------



## Raz

Dork said:


> hey thanks again!! i was hoping to be added to the queue again for a second trip when the others have gone if that's ok??


Absolutely!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



samticore said:


> Would love to stop by! <3


Your turn

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



ATheBuoy42 said:


> I'd love to come please! ^•^ Just one trip for me


Your turn


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I'd like to visit as well, please! Just one trip only ty


----------



## Raz

Hsn97 said:


> Could I come as well please?


You can come now!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hi there! May I please visit? I'll need two trips, but if there's lots of people, please feel free to limit me to one trip/move me to the end of the queue after one trip/etc. Just let me know what you want me to do~

I'll also be sure to tip in IGB. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Raz

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! May I please visit? I'll need two trips, but if there's lots of people, please feel free to limit me to one trip/move me to the end of the queue after one trip/etc. Just let me know what you want me to do~
> 
> I'll also be sure to tip in IGB. Thank you in advance!


No problem, adding you to the queue right now!


----------



## electtric_kat

Hello I would like to come


----------



## Raz

@Hsn97 still coming?


----------



## Hsn97

Raz said:


> You can come now!


Sorry I had a problem with my internet only just seen your reply. Can I still come?


----------



## Raz

Hsn97 said:


> Sorry I had a problem with my internet only just seen your reply. Can I still come?


Yup, you're free to come!


----------



## Hsn97

Raz said:


> Yup, you're free to come!


Thank you coming now. Sorry about that!


----------



## MadameMorbid

Hello! I would like to be added to the queue to visit if it's alright with you.


----------



## trucnhi1234

Hello, would it be alright if I visit as well?


----------



## Anj2k6

Hi! I would love to visit but need a few trips if that's ok?


----------



## lucyhannahg

i'd love two trips if possible!


----------



## Raz

MadameMorbid said:


> Hello! I would like to be added to the queue to visit if it's alright with you.





trucnhi1234 said:


> Hello, would it be alright if I visit as well?





Anj2k6 said:


> Hi! I would love to visit but need a few trips if that's ok?



No problem. I'll close the thread after Anj2k6 as I won't be able to play for much longer.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Kumori said:


> Id like to visit if it’s ok!


Your turn!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Dork said:


> hey thanks again!! i was hoping to be added to the queue again for a second trip when the others have gone if that's ok??


You can come again now!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Underneath The Stars said:


> I'd like to visit as well, please! Just one trip only ty


Your turn!


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Could I be added to the queue? I'll pop in for one trip.
(I've never played the stalk market before tbh)

Edit: Oh wait I saw you were closing soon, nvm!


----------



## Raz

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! May I please visit? I'll need two trips, but if there's lots of people, please feel free to limit me to one trip/move me to the end of the queue after one trip/etc. Just let me know what you want me to do~
> 
> I'll also be sure to tip in IGB. Thank you in advance!


You can come now. You can make both trips in sequence, I think it's faster that way.


----------



## electtric_kat

Hello I am next in line I'm gonna need to make two trips if that's fine


----------



## Raz

electtric_kat said:


> Hello I would like to come


You can come now!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



MadameMorbid said:


> Hello! I would like to be added to the queue to visit if it's alright with you.


Your turn


----------



## MadameMorbid

Thank you very much! Have a nice day.


----------



## Raz

Anj2k6 said:


> Hi! I would love to visit but need a few trips if that's ok?


You can come now!


----------



## trucnhi1234

Thanks again!


----------



## Anj2k6

Raz said:


> You can come now!


On my way! Would 3 trips be okay? If you gotta get going soon I understand.


----------

